#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Software for Modeling & Design of Fluidized Bed Systems

## dsp151

Hi Dear Friend, ERGUN 6.2 is a Best Software for Modeling & Design


 of Fluidized Bed Systems. Download it from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Software for Modeling & Design of Fluidized Bed Systems

----------


## endeavor

Thank you very much.

----------


## kermitel

many thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks a lot

----------


## asimjoshi

plz reload the link is not working.

----------


## dsp151

Download from this Link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## asimjoshi

I am looking for Ergun CFB v1.3c plz help

----------


## asimjoshi

Thankyou for uploading link

----------


## asimjoshi

I am looking for Ergun CFB v1.3c plz help

----------


## losmoscas

i also need this software. Plz, upload!!

----------


## dsp151

Hi Dera Friend, Please Download this Software from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prkayy

I nedd Ergun CFB.........plz help

----------


## losmoscas

I need Ergun Boilers Design (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) as soon as possible. Plz, Someone upload!

See More: Software for Modeling & Design of Fluidized Bed Systems

----------


## josefreitas

new link

h-t-tp://search.4shared.com/postDownload/s_MedPG6/Ergun_62.html

----------


## nik83

I am looking for Ergun Boilers Design plz help

----------


## ahmmadshukrie

I am looking for Ergun.CFB.v1.3 plz help ASAP Thank You

----------


## ahmmadshukrie

asimjoshi did you managed to get Ergun CFB v1.3c software?

----------


## jainrakeshj

Thanks for the software.

----------


## josefreitas

you find the link in egpet

----------


## Bagherzadeh

Dear Friend,
I need Ergun 6.2 and unfortunately the links are not working.
Thank you for responding.

Greets

----------


## mzafar

Please share download links again..

----------


## rmehta26

download link not working...says no file found .. kindly share

----------


## Salley

hey every one, I need ergun6.2 for fluidised bed design and the link here is not working...Please help me

----------


## sam71

pl reload the link,the available link is not working.

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

I dont know why some members are saying that the download link doesnt work.

Link (ergun 6.2) provided in post #14 by josefreitas is active, just checked it.



RegardsSee More: Software for Modeling & Design of Fluidized Bed Systems

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## suryomitro

The link is exist, but doesnt work. I tried with removing minus (-) sign on h-t-tp, it was directed to the file, but the file has been suspended for violation on term of use. Please make another link.

Regards,

----------


## iplag

linls is not working

----------


## onlylno

Can anybody upload it again? All the links are dear! thanks a lot!!!!!!

----------


## os12

linls is not working

----------


## GuillermoT

I am looking for Ergun 6.2, i really need it, please help.

----------


## petlyuksn

thanks include a --------?

----------


## star1234

> Hi Dear Friend, ERGUN 6.2 is a Best Software for Modeling & Design
>  of Fluidized Bed Systems. Download it from:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



File doesnt exist at given link.

----------


## khalid655

please upload again thanks in advance...................

----------


## interactive

Hi all,
I'm looking for Basinmod 2011 or 2012 version, anybody whose can help?
Please PM: interactivepetrophysics@yahoo.com. I'm ready to discuss for buy or exchange
Regards

----------


## interactive

Hi all,
I'm looking for Basinmod 2011 or 2012 version, anybody whose can help?
Please PM: interactivepetrophysics@yahoo.com. I'm ready to discuss for buy or exchange
Regards

----------


## henkie

It would be great if you could post a new, working link!

See More: Software for Modeling & Design of Fluidized Bed Systems

----------


## henkie

Please!!

----------


## jungkim

Please reload the link is not working..

----------


## kkombox

I need Ergun Boilers Design (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) as soon as possible. Please

----------


## poliloco

the link is dead. can you reload the link?

----------


## dfiorillo

> Hi:
> 
> I dont know why some members are saying that the download link doesnt work.
> 
> Link (ergun 6.2) provided in post #14 by josefreitas is active, just checked it.
> 
> Regards



Try this

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Valid for 30 days

I am needing the cfb v.1.3. Anyone? Please use the sendspace.

----------


## khalid655

please upload to any other site above is blocked in my country thanks in advance

----------


## dfiorillo

say the site

----------


## henkie

much thanks for the bubbeling version!! do you have the cfb verson also??

----------


## dfiorillo

no. I'm looking for

----------


## wuzhengx

Hi Everyone，none of them is working now, can anyone  upload  a latest link please?

----------


## dfiorillo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

See More: Software for Modeling & Design of Fluidized Bed Systems

----------


## gasoil

Link is dead, please upload again

----------


## gasoil

link is dead, please upload again

----------


## diegoguerra

Someone has a new link? Rapidshare doesn't exist, please help.

----------


## dfiorillo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## diegoguerra

Thanks so much but the link doesnt work, could you upload in other site or send me a email diegito_gb @ hotmail . com, I apreciate your help

----------


## Angelkindly

All previous links do not work, please share again.

----------

